# 1962 T-Bird Show Car



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

The `62 "Bullet Bird" has a unique design that, even by today`s standards, makes it a beautiful car. I saw some things that Chip Foose built and it inspired me to give my model a twist.

I chopped the roof and added more rooftop and B-pillar out of 1,5mm styrene to turn it into a fastback. The windshield with its frame did not fit anymore, so I had to improvise with clear sheet vinyl and styrene. After the putty-work and primer, the color coat is Schmincke Aero Color airbrush acrylic fluid. I added a 50% part of metallic fluid to the turquoise and with 4 coats off AK gloss it turned into that show car sparkle I was after. Chrome work is bare metal covered by the top clear coat.

I really love those wheels, super low profile tires, but the rims were basically just spokes. I added the middle part with the hub and wheel nuts (these are tiny metal beads) and now it looks more real. 





































The engine was a bit of work. The motor has 3 pulley satellites (alternator, AC and power steering). Each pulley has its own wheel and 3 thin rubber belts were necessary to hook them all up.



















Interior floor was velvet flocked. Seat belts added and the chrome is bare metal and Molotov.










On the undercarriage I added disk brakes to ever axle.









By hours this was one of my longest builds. But I enjoyed every minute!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

This looks amazing


----------



## StefanG (10 mo ago)

I fell in love with those rims, very nice job...


----------



## Bloodnok (9 mo ago)

Stunning. I love the design of the fastback and the detailing and finish is amazing. The interior, engine bay and underbody are also impressively detailed and finished. Love it!


----------

